# Charging while driving



## rfengineers (Jun 2, 2008)

F16bmathis said:


> My reliable gas Jeep went dead, can't use my wifes car, and my electric S-10 wont make it all the way back home from work. So I bought a cheap generator from Northern Tool, $350, and am going to charge it at work.
> 
> The question is, with a 144V pack, a 20 amp Manzanita charger, and a 30 amp generator, can I run the generator while driving without blowing the charger?


More importantly, will the warranty cover the damage if it blows up? You need to ask the manufacturer!

On another thread rctous posted that he blew up a Kelly controller by closing the contactor while plugged in. See: "*Brian's EV Conversion #2 "The Saturn Project"" under "All EV Conversion and Builds."*


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

F16bmathis said:


> My reliable gas Jeep went dead, can't use my wifes car, and my electric S-10 wont make it all the way back home from work. So I bought a cheap generator from Northern Tool, $350, and am going to charge it at work.
> 
> The question is, with a 144V pack, a 20 amp Manzanita charger, and a 30 amp generator, can I run the generator while driving without blowing the charger?


I would think so as the charger is self limiting current wise. The voltage fluctuation shouldn't be an issue when accelerating etc. There may be other issues that could be an issue but I can't say.


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

Speaking with experience with gas generators, the generator will NOT limit current. If you draw too many amps the generator will die, or a fuse will be blown.

Your battery charger should limit current somehow though. As long as your generator produces enough current that the charger has plenty, you should be fine.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

nice post! surely helps!


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are some serious questions that I would seriously like to know the answers to, given the apparent fascination with generators as range extenders.

Does it pollute any less to use a generator to charge the batteries than it would to have kept the car in it's original state? Generators are not subject to many emissions requirements, which also brings up the legal question of whether or not the vehicle would then be considered hybrid over electric, and possibly require emission inspections.

Also, what kind of miles per gallon do you truly get using the gas for the generator? I really have no idea, but can't imagine that it would be that high.


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

I think he's thinking of a temporary measure, to get back and forth to work until other transportation can be had.

I don't think it's going to work too terribly well, though.


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, I did it to get me back from work due to my Jeep being broke. Using the generator got me all the way home. The generator is in the bed, wasn't bolted down (yet) and I was worried that if I charged while in the building, someone would walk away with my generator. So if I charged while driving, I could just keep it hidden while working.

There is an alternative vehicle car show in Oconomowoc WI in April?, I've been invited to, but its 40 miles away, I can charge while I'm there, but I'd like to have an extended range for that trip. The mileage of using the genertor comes out around 8 miles to the gallon, so its not a regular thing I want to do.

Just thought if I were going to work, I could use it to help my state of charge while driving. Other plan is to ask the home owners across the street if I can install a meter and park there...


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

what an experience, at least generators really helps!


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

F16bmathis said:


> The mileage of using the genertor comes out around 8 miles to the gallon, so its not a regular thing I want to do.
> 
> Just thought if I were going to work, I could use it to help my state of charge while driving. Other plan is to ask the home owners across the street if I can install a meter and park there...


Great F/E there. 

I assume that charging at your work place is out of the question?


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

Using a standard generator is going to be much worse than the original ICE, both in economy and in emissions. There are no emissions standards for generators that I know of, and all they care about is that they have power somewhere which is not serviced by the grid.

That said, you could probably tweak that if you wanted, for example I'm sure you could put an after-market catalytic converter on it. Mileage, I doubt you'll help much though without going to a different engine, or taking it to somebody who really knows his stuff.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Many generators are CARB (California Air Resources Board) approved. You just have to check the info with the generator you are looking at to purchase.

If it's good enough for CARB is way more than good enough for me.

Also here's some info about using a generator as a range extender through the charger (or not) from a website that's been posted here before:

http://www.evconsultinginc.com/articles/hybridizing_dc_system.html


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

The LPG (Propane) powered Kholer I plan to use, is California approved and should be better than most ICE engines for emissions I think.


----------

